# Ink's architectural 52 weeks photo challenge



## Ink. (Jul 25, 2014)

I think that everything that is mobilizing You to do whatever You like and keep development is worth trying, isn't it?
This is another experiment which I hope will help me in maintenance the progress.
Any critics and comments are appreciated - I will do my best to improve my photos in line with Your thoughts!

Assumptions:
- One publication in a week or so (one or two day delays are possible in case of some business trips and so on).
- Architecture/cityscapes/details/minimals shall be the topic
- No other restrictions 

Aim:
- Become better, more accurate photographer.
- Getting used to regular photo trips.
- Know my gear better.
- Improve processing skills.

Request from the audience:
- C&C highly appreciated! 

- Week 1 -




PFC #week 1 by rzuc-butem, on Flickr ​


----------



## timor (Jul 25, 2014)

Don't forget to read books of good photographers and teachers. The most important thing is knowing own vision.
What is the goal of this picture ?


----------



## Pejacre (Jul 25, 2014)

I see nature subdued and compartmentalised by the brute force of human endeavour - while the genuine titanic power of nature sailing high above, gazes down with benign tolerance.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 25, 2014)

look at the right side of the frame, the building line is not parallel to the frame. can be fixed easily


----------



## Designer (Jul 25, 2014)

This appears to be primarily the space between two buildings with stairs as an area of interest.  As spaces go, this is pretty much bland.  I realize there is a row of benches or tables under the awning, but since it is such a small part of the composition, it is completely lost.


----------



## Ink. (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks a lot for comments/suggestions given so far.

The purpose/topic of the photo:
It's hard to say since it obviously has no clear and visible topic - whatever I will say - it is not right that it's not clear for the viewer. Good point though.
What was my purpose? I was looking for something new in the neighborhood that I really well know (which is always a tough task for me) and seeking for the proper light (which has made some serious problems on the wall and implicated that most of the scene is out of good light - bland as You said) I've discovered that there are 3 main lines (left, right and bottom) which are running towards the building in the center (background). I thought that those may be a good eye drivers so I let them exist in the main parts (in line with the rule of thirds). 

I assume that it went all wrong? What do You say timor?

mmaria - I've rechecked it - it is a minor problem - You are right, thanks for sharing suggestion

E: I've read a lot of photography books available here in Poland (not only domestic photographers though) but feel free to suggest any valuable positions that will help me improve the creativeness/skills etc.! Many thanks!


----------



## Designer (Jul 25, 2014)

Ink. said:


> I've discovered that there are 3 main lines (left, right and bottom) which are running towards the building in the center (background). I thought that those may be a good eye drivers ..



Leading lines help the composition when they lead the eye toward a primary focal point.  The building in the background is too distant and too small to be a main part of the composition.  

I like where you're going with this project, so try to read some books specifically about architectural photography.


----------



## timor (Jul 25, 2014)

How it went ? Depends. I can see clear picture with well defined colours. I can see this three prominent lines leading through the passage between the buildings. Then I see a multitude of details which is dazzling mi eyes. Many of them repeated twice as a reflections. Many too small, to make them out, others are mixed together like reflection of sky and pattern of windows frames.For the eye it was looking good, I am sure about it, but photography is only two dimensional beast and compresses the view. IMHO the picture is way to rich in lines and detail. Compare that to "Birds in the City", also full of detail but how different and clear.


----------



## Ink. (Jul 27, 2014)

Timor, thanks again for valuable feedback! I will try to retake this shot considering all Your ideas and suggestions (hope to catch such light once more time!). 

Once again, if You think about particular books that my be helpful, please share the title. 

I have to admit that it is hard for me to find interesting one because I feel that most of them (at least available in bookstores here in Poland) have to general approach (in order to be valuable for wide audience) and are not useful at all. Although I have read a few very valuable but it's not a pattern.


----------



## Designer (Jul 27, 2014)

Here is Amazon's offerings of books by Julius Schulman:

Amazon.com: julius schulman: Books

I have had the privilege of taking a one-day seminar with him and own one of his books.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 27, 2014)

NICE shot!  I'm excited to see the progress on this thread.  

Jake


----------



## Ink. (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank You all for submitted so far feedback - I hope I can read some more basing on below submitted photo 
As an short introduction - it is a brand new museum (modern one) of Polish history (to be precise the beginnings of Polish State) 

- Week 2 -




ICHOT #week 2 by rzuc-butem, on Flickr
​


----------



## Designer (Aug 2, 2014)

This shot would be fine as the beginning of a series of shots showing a visitor's experience at entering and walking through the museum.


----------



## Ink. (Aug 5, 2014)

Designer, thanks a lot for Your feedback! 
Unfortunately I had not enough time to wait for visitors (that was a lazy day and fortunately for me the traffic was limited). 

I'm curious what conclusion should I make basing on limited feedback given so far (thanks again Designer!)? 

Is it as bad? What should I change in order to make it right and more attractive? Every feedback will be helpful!


----------



## Designer (Aug 5, 2014)

You don't necessarily need anyone in the photos, just aim and shoot as you walk in.  The viewers of your photography would then see what you experienced.  Ideally, each photograph would have something of a clue in it as to where in the building it was taken and how it relates to the previous photograph(s).


----------



## Ink. (Aug 6, 2014)

Taking into consideration a few pieces of advice that I've get  already, I would like to present second version of recently uploaded  photo. I'm very curious what You guys think about it. Is it any better?




- Week 2a -





ICHOT  #week 2 (2nd version) by  rzuc-butem, on Flickr  ​


----------



## Ink. (Aug 8, 2014)

Another week, and another photo  What do You think?

Every feedback is highly appreciated! Thanks in advance!

- Week 3 -




Skyscrapers #week 3 by rzuc-butem, on Flickr​


----------



## Ink. (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope this one will suite You better than the last ones...

- Week 4 -



​


----------



## Ink. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello there!

I'm keeping on despite lack of critique from Your side!
If You have any ideas what can I improve - please post! All feedback is appreciated.

- Week 5 -




Apartment  - #week 5 by  rzuc-butem, on  Flickr​


----------



## pthrift (Aug 22, 2014)

I couldn't tell a difference from weeks 2 and 2a. Sorry. 

3 has good lines but I'm not in love. 
4- I like the two outside shots best; but im viewing from tapatalk on mobile so the details are lost in the middle photo for me.

Week 5- the sun spot  is distracting.  Im also almost curious to have seen it in color. I like the b&w fine and all but I just like it-not love it


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 22, 2014)

pthrift said:


> I couldn't tell a difference from weeks 2 and 2a. Sorry.
> 
> 3 has good lines but I'm not in love.
> 4- I like the two outside shots best; but im viewing from tapatalk on mobile so the details are lost in the middle photo for me.
> ...



I'll disagree and say that I like the processing and the sunspot on five. Really nice framing too. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ink. (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank You for Your effort!

After a while I have another one for You - please don't hesitate to critique and challenge this shot!

- Week 6 - 




Colorful block of flats - #week 6 by rzuc-butem, on Flickr​


----------



## Ink. (Sep 4, 2014)

- Week 7 -




PFC - diptych #week 7 by rzuc-butem, on Flickr​


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 4, 2014)

Ink. said:


> Thank You for Your effort!
> 
> After a while I have another one for You - please don't hesitate to critique and challenge this shot!
> 
> ...



Nice composition, good colors, and crisp as he**. Nice one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ink. (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I was afraid that it will be perceived as too ordinary one. From the one side I could definitely agree, although bearing in mind that it is hard to always find exceptional motive I've decided to post it on order to find out If I'm on track in such ordinary scenes. 

What about the seventh?


----------



## Ink. (Sep 12, 2014)

- Week 8 -




Stand-alone #week 8 by rzuc-butem, on Flickr

How do You like this one?​


----------



## mmaria (Sep 12, 2014)

I like it a lot


----------



## Ink. (Sep 20, 2014)

- Week 9 -




Framing #week 9 by rzuc-butem, on Flickr
​


----------



## Ink. (Sep 26, 2014)

Anybody watching?

- 10 -




Shapes #week10 by rzuc-butem, on Flickr​


----------

